# 1965 GTO: two wires w/o a home!



## Jjkra (Sep 20, 2014)

Having a problem figuring out where two wires on an original engine harness go. They are both black with an orange tracer and are part of the same harness as shown in the attached pic. 
Also, on the back of my alternator there is a pole marked grd (I would imaging that to be ground). I don't see any wire coming from the engine harness to attach there. There is a green wire of an appropriate length but I'm thinking that green wire was meant to go to the temp sending unit. 
I don't remember ever running a wire in my past Restos to a grounding point either. Can anyone help----I know just enough about all of this to be dangerous!!


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

My '67 GTO schematics show the green wire going to the temp sending unit, mine is disconnected and a different sender to the gauge.

The schematic also shows a Blk with Orn stripe used in the air conditioning circuit from the high on switch to the blower motor so if no AC it probably isn't used
Blk w/ double Orn from gen to the master relay past the inline fuse.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

auto trans downshift switch n solonoid ? obviosly not used on a man. trans car.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

I agree with rickm.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

One of the black/orange wires go to the heater resistor and the other goes to the heater blower. Both attach to the heater fan switch;
























Here is the schematic for the green wire;


----------



## Jjkra (Sep 20, 2014)

Right. I'm switching over to 3pwr from the original 4bbl set up.
Pretty much have it figured out now. Thanks----but now the real work begins to find the right switch and bracket. Other responders have provide some leads.
J-


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

I think the black wire with the orange stripe goes to the auto kick down switch as shown in this 65 service manual. The second picture shows an original unrestored auto trans 65 with the wires you described, going to the carb.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Roger that said:


> I think the black wire with the orange stripe goes to the auto kick down switch as shown in this 65 service manual. The second picture shows an original unrestored auto trans 65 with the wires you described, going to the carb.


Roger that is correct, the blower wire changes from black/orange to black in the engine compartment.


----------

